# charge de l'ipad sur l'ordinateur



## fabmic (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà je viens de mettre iOS 5 sur mon ipad 1, et là surprise quand mon ipad est brancher en usb à mon mac il charge alors qu'avant non puisque les usb ne délivrent pas assez.

Est ce pareil pour vous ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2011)

Alors qu'avant "aucune charge" était indiqué (alors qu'il chargeait bien mais plus lentement) maintenant il t'est indiqué qu'il charge: Ce qui est plus logique.


----------



## fabmic (14 Octobre 2011)

ok je pensais qu'aucune charge ne ce faisait car les usb ne délivrais pas assez de puissance


----------

